# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test Ena 10ml, Deca 10ml

## Payton

Please tell me it's real:

----------


## skeldno

I know the lab is good to go but cant tell you if its real mate.

----------


## Payton

Nice avatar btw, is any way I can determine?

----------


## Payton

Does 100$ for a bottle sounds reasonable?

----------


## Payton

My friend is doing pharm. analysis, so I will know for sure by Friday.
Can someone tell me if that's a good price for it?

----------


## Payton

> My friend is doing pharm. analysis, so I will know for sure by Friday.
> Can someone tell me if that's a good price for it?


They also have EQ, prop, winny, suspension...

----------


## jleal

depends did you get it in the states or in mexico?

----------


## Payton

Canada, results came very promising)

----------

